# I Have No Business On Las Flores



## tinman143 (Aug 14, 2009)

So I did my usual ride around the Rose Bowl and up the hills in the neighborhood off Chevy Chase (beautiful homes my gosh!). Afterward, I eat a nice big lunch before I head back home on the Westside. Instead of heading home, I decided to do some scouting on PCH and quickly came to the decision I won't be risking PCH with thin to non-existing shoulders. It's been a goal of mine to tackle one of these Malibu rides since I started in July. I see Las Flores and decide to make a right to check it out. Last time I was on this road years back, my brother and I did some spirited driving in his e46 M3 - very fun. From my memory, I recalled it was rather short in the car. First mile seemed pretty flat so I decided to park and take a "spin" :idea:. I ride about 2 miles and it seems ok even on my full stomach so I push it further to the base of, unbeknownst to me, the REAL part of the climb. 5 minutes up I see a few riders coming down and I'm struggling at this point (trying to keep my lunch from exiting). Out of breath, I stop and see a female rider descending and she smiles because she knows the look on my face. I laugh out loudly and she encourages me to continue as she continues down. I catch my breath after a short rest and start pedaling. Another few minutes up, I wave the white flag and turn back to the car. After unclipping, I look down and see that I'm on 53/27! I never got off the big ring from the Pasadena ride afterall. Decided to turn around to give it another shot, this time on proper gearing. Cruised on 39/21 up towards the climb then to 24 and 27 after it got steeper. Ride for another a few minutes and this time I REALLY shut it down and fly back down to my car with my tail between my legs. I see a sign showing 10% grading btw. It probably took me longer to park the car, take the bike out and attach the front wheel vs. my feeble attempts :cryin: .

I'll scratch Las Flores off the list for the meantime


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

Ouch! It sounds like your ego was a bruised as your legs...

You'll find thet the riding North of Malibu Canyon is a lot more fun. PCH is wider and there are a number of mellow climbs, notably Encinal, Mulholland and Yerba Buena.

You might want to consider driving out to the shopping areas at Cross Creek and starting your ride from there.

Have fun.

JSR


----------



## tinman143 (Aug 14, 2009)

thanks JSR, i will try those routes you mentioned


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Yerba Buena? Mellow? Mellow? Mellow? 

If you're looking for mellow (or at least mellower), try Latigo or Malibu Cyn Road itself.

But yes -- the area around the Rose Bowl makes for excellent riding, too.


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

Mapei said:


> Yerba Buena? Mellow? Mellow? Mellow?


LOL! I guess we file this in the one man's meat is another man's poison file. 

Yerba Buena is long-ish, but not terribly steep. And it has very little traffic. Malibu Canyon is the easiest road in the Santa Monica range, but has tons of traffic.

JSR


----------

